# Broken nail, swollen toe update



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

My poor lovey managed to tear a nail on her back paw. It's broken at the base, mostly still attached but not firmly. If you touch it, it's kind of wiggly, and bleeds. Otherwise it's not bleeding.
She is acting normal, and only complained when I picked her up and cleaned the (mostly dry) blood off her toes to get a better look.

I am leaving the nail alone; I'm afraid it will bleed more if I do anything or try to trim it. I just hate to think of it possibly catching and hurting her, like a raw hangnail would.










It looks long, but I trimmed their nails a day or two ago.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That is horrible!!!!!! I would say you could MAYBE try to wrap it in some way?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Clarkbar said:


> My poor lovey managed to tear a nail on her back paw. It's broken at the base, mostly still attached but not firmly. If you touch it, it's kind of wiggly, and bleeds.
> She is still running around, and only complained when I picked her up and cleaned the (mostly dry) blood off her toes to get a better look.
> 
> I am leaving the nail alone; I'm afraid it will bleed more if I do anything or try to trim it. I just hate to think of it possibly catching and hurting her, like a raw hangnail would.
> ...


Poor baby. I had the same thing happen with Turvy months ago ... I felt horrible. But other than keeping an eye on it and visually checking it - I left it alone and let Turvy deal with it. If it had gotten worse or swollen or Turvy acted like she was in any pain, I would have taken her to the vet. It took a little while to heal, but she's fine now.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Clarkbar said:


> My poor lovey managed to tear a nail on her back paw. It's broken at the base, mostly still attached but not firmly. If you touch it, it's kind of wiggly, and bleeds.
> She is still running around, and only complained when I picked her up and cleaned the (mostly dry) blood off her toes to get a better look.
> 
> I am leaving the nail alone; I'm afraid it will bleed more if I do anything or try to trim it. I just hate to think of it possibly catching and hurting her, like a raw hangnail would.
> ...


If it's bleeding you can put cornflour on it as I've heard this staunches blood flow well


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Luna broke her nail at the base a week ago. It stopped being wiggly after a day or two, but reattached a bit crooked. Now the toe is slightly swollen and red. She is acting normal, except for when I try to examine her foot.
Do I leave it alone? Should I put antibiotic cream on it?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Fyi not sensitive content, it's my rat's foot.
The dark color is dried blood on/in the base of the nail from before.


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Hm, it looks like it could be infected to me. I would try to get her into a vet if that’s possible for you, just to make sure it isn’t infected. If that isn’t an option, do you have spare rat antibiotics laying around that haven’t expired? If so, I would put her on those and see if the swelling goes down. Sorry I can’t help more!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh no!!!! That is horrible! I agree with @ratsbian , TRY to take her to a vet. (Also don't understand why that is sensitive content)


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Clarkbar said:


> Luna broke her nail at the base a week ago. It stopped being wiggly after a day or two, but reattached a bit crooked. Now the toe is slightly swollen and red. She is acting normal, except for when I try to examine her foot.
> Do I leave it alone? Should I put antibiotic cream on it?
> View attachment 304170
> 
> ...


that does look like it might be infected. Watch and see if she's cleaning it at all or favoring it like it hurts. If it doesn't open and drain on it's own, you can apply a warm moist compress and hold her for 5-10 minutes. If there is pus, it will come out around the nail. Once the swelling is down, it will heal just fine on its own.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Clarkbar said:


> My poor lovey managed to tear a nail on her back paw. It's broken at the base, mostly still attached but not firmly. If you touch it, it's kind of wiggly, and bleeds. Otherwise it's not bleeding.
> She is acting normal, and only complained when I picked her up and cleaned the (mostly dry) blood off her toes to get a better look.
> 
> I am leaving the nail alone; I'm afraid it will bleed more if I do anything or try to trim it. I just hate to think of it possibly catching and hurting her, like a raw hangnail would.
> ...


I recommend not doing anything to it right now. This kind of injury is not uncommon. She'll lick it and keep it clean, just watch for swelling or discoloration. And I'd remove any cloth or material in the cage, anything she can catch the nail on and make it worse.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> I recommend not doing anything to it right now. This kind of injury is not uncommon. She'll lick it and keep it clean, just watch for swelling or discoloration. And I'd remove any cloth or material in the cage, anything she can catch the nail on and make it worse.


I don't know if you saw my second message; a week later it seems red and a bit swollen.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

ratsbian said:


> If that isn’t an option, do you have spare rat antibiotics laying around that haven’t expired?


These are my first rats, so no leftover ratty medicines. I have Neosporin and Bactrin that are applied topically. Bactrin worked well for me once when I had an infected cut.
Any suggestions for rat-safe antibiotics I can get at a store or pet store? 
I'll work on finding a vet for if this doesn't work, but I live in a small town, so I'll have to look.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Clarkbar said:


> I don't know if you saw my second message; a week later it seems red and a bit swollen.


I did not see the follow up, my apologies. If it's just a little red and swollen, I wouldn't worry just yet. Animals have a way of keeping a wound clean. Is he licking it and fussing over it? Or is he just as normal, acting like it doesn't hurt? Can you post a newer picture? 

I've spent decades caring for wounded animals that can't/won't/aren't able to get to a vet. The worst that can happen is the infection spreads up the toe. You'll know that when you see it. If it stays within the toe nail area, the nail may fall off and he'll have a battle scar to brag about  As I suggested for Luna, put a warm moist compress on the infected area for 10 minutes at a time and see if there is any pus/drainage going on.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Tinytoes, the only time I saw her licking at it was after I so rudely held her paw captive to take a picture. I poked at it to see if it hurt, and she only gave a small squeak. Otherwise she's acting normal. The 'sensitive content' picture is from today.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

and that's what I get for browsing the Rat Forum while at work...I totally missed that Luna was the same rattie with the wounded toe. It looks just like a person's toe when we shut it in a door, sore and swollen. You've got a very good close up pic of it, so just take it day by day and see if the swelling goes down. Those are some TinyToes you got there!!!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd just keep an eye on it and if the swelling keeps up or if it gets pus-y go to the vet.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

How's the toe looking now? Has the swelling gone down?


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

The swelling has gone down some, though it's still a little red. She didn't complain when I poked at it like she did before.
I have been putting Bactrin on. I'm really happy that it's working. 
I couldn't get a picture because the cat jumped up onto my chair while I was examining Luna's toes and scared her.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Clarkbar said:


> The swelling has gone down some, though it's still a little red. She didn't complain when I poked at it like she did before.
> I have been putting Bactrin on. I'm really happy that it's working. To
> I couldn't get a picture because the cat jumped up onto my chair while I was examining Luna's toes and scared her.


Sounds like she's on the mend, well done! Animals are pretty good at taking care of their wounds. Even though rats are notoriously filthy little beasts, lol, they do clean themselves very well


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

lol ya SOOOO dirty


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Luna's toe is back to normal now, all healed up. The damaged nail fell off, so I don't have to worry about it catching and hurting her again. There's a little baby nail underneath.


----------

